
Show HN: Ideas to get more clients for freelancers and agencies - rabbitsfoot8
https://tiiny.host/75-ideas-freelancers-agencies/
======
rabbitsfoot8
Hey guys,

I've been working on a resource to help freelancers & agencies get more
clients, thought it would be useful in these times.

Whilst browsing around I couldn't find a thorough resource with ideas and
actionable tips, just blog posts. Whilst you may have heard a few of them
before I think putting them into a handy resource helps you brainstorm new
avenues for business.

Let me know what you guys think! Have you tried any of these? Any more you
think I should add? Looking to continually update this.

~~~
gsempe
There is few things that I tried myself and they some were effective for me.
For the partner section the Stripe partner program is interesting
[https://stripe.com/docs/partners](https://stripe.com/docs/partners)

